# Transfer 1 or 2 embryos?



## Jaci (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi
I will be attending reprofit for de shortly and am trying to decide whether to transfer 1 or 2 embryos. I had a late miscarriage with twins on a previous ivf cycle, 22 weeks. But only transferring one gives me only half the chance of success. How many did others transfer and how did you decide?
Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for your loss. I've just lost twins also and we have frozen embryos to do a fet. We have decided on just transferring one this time as its only about a 5% difference in terms of success. it's nt that great a difference. 

many women are successful with a set. 

Xx


----------



## Jaci (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Sweetpea. Am sorry to hear of your loss. Hope you will be successful this time. I am 46 years old though so this will be my last try.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry for ur loss. I lost twins at 22 weeks also due to Orem labour due to being preg with twins so I'd recommend only transferring 1. I did second time round and I now have a 10momth old baby boy. I'm going again with fet and again only doing one xxx

Good luck xx


----------

